# Testing 123/23/123



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!! test 123 mic check check check


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

OKKKKKKKKKK its working now!!
My questions are long and boring I'am sure, But I'am looking at getting an RV, 1 too travel and see some of the USA, wife and I want to do yellow stone etc. which is mountains,
I'am a musician and want to catch Music fests in spring and summer all over, need to have an out door social area and place for private jams, may have some band mates at times with me, so sleeping 6 would be needed, 
I 'am leaning toward a Class A coach, how big? what Mfg. is best? gas  VS Diesel?? etc any suggestions?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2013)

depend on how deep your pocket book is. Class A can cost up into the millions. and as low 10k. It al depend on how much your can afford. Give us a round number you would like to spend and you will get some answers to your questions.


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

yup! i have seen numbers all over the board, however I'am jus a poor ole Blues Man, so I would have ta all in at a 100k


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2013)

For 100K you should be able to buy a good used diesel.  Allegro bus comes to mind.  Diesel or gas depends on how much travel you plan.  Sleeping 6 is going to get crowded in any rv.  I'm assuming all are adults.  Also will need a LOT of CCC for 6 adults and diesels tend to have more. Also need storage for instruments and sounds like mabe a small tag trailer so  again diesel.  How will you get around?  You will need a toad.  Now the trailer is out.  You need to do a lot of searching IMO.  Maybe a Prevost.  Just some thoughts off top of my head.  Sure there will be more. Keep us posted


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Nash, with a prevost he may be singing the blues. But yes a diesel would suit him better.


----------



## JCZ (Jan 14, 2013)

Good one Hollis....thanks for the laugh this morning.

$100k should get you into a decent diesel but I don't know about six people.....are they visiting during the day and sleeping elsewhere?


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

6 people may never happen, doing festivals I'am not carrying much eq, sound drums etc is normally there, realistically it would be me and 3 others at the most, so I assume everyone thinks diesel is best way to go???how about the ford chassis V10 etc.


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

I had my eye on this, is this a good mfg.? what does everyone think?
http://www.southernrvsupercenter.com/inventory/234038/Used-2007-Damon-Astoria-3679.aspx


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

didn't mean to post bad stuff
But I was looking at a Damon Astoria 3679 2007 110k asking is this a good mfg.??
pecification	Description
Length	37'9"
Width	8'5"
Height	12'7"
Gross Weight	26,850 lbs
Fresh Water Capacity	99 gals
Grey Water Capacity	50 gals
Black Water Capacity	50 gals
Sleeps	4
Engine	300 hp Cummins ISB
Chassis	Freightliner
Slides	2
VIN	0


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2013)

sound good to me, all except the price... see if they will take off 25% and go from there. That should be about 82500, so offer them 75k and go from there. good luck


----------



## 601blues (Jan 14, 2013)

actually, I'am in the learning curve right now, it will most likely be this fall,sept/oct 2013 before i'am ready to pull the trigger on this, so I want to get all the do's and don'ts from people like you,thats figured it out,so maybe I won't come home with magic beans!!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2013)

Like Hollis I would offer less but if you are not buying now no need.  The Damon is ok IMO.  I looked at the Astoria and really liked the way it handled.  Just pay close attention to the CCC on any unit.  I saw a diesel 37 ft that only had under 600 lbs of CCC .  In case you dont know what CCC is it's the weight of the stuff we like to carry with us.  Rule of thumb is 2000 lb per person if fulltiming but you can get by with less. You are on the right track by looking and asking.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2013)

I have the V10 Ford chassic and have been very pleased with it.  Ford chassic does seem to have a rougher ride than the chevy chassic.  We have a 33 ft HR with 2 slides and it has served us well but there or only 2 of us. We are part time fulltimers. Like to stay on the road 10 months out of the year.  Plan on being in southern Ms in Feb down around Davis Bayou.


----------



## 601blues (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the wisdom, I see on some adds onan gen, is listed and some aren't is and on board gen. standard eq.? and some mention hrs. what are acceptable hrs. Any other Things I should be on the look out for while shopping??


----------



## 601blues (Jan 15, 2013)

Now you all have mentioned TOADS, thats the additional car/suv towed behind, now I always thought why do that, the wear and tear on the vehicle, and the motor home, and the cost of additional fuel, why not just rent a car if needed,when you get to where your going, what am I missing here??


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2013)

A lot of places we go do not have rental cars.  Also if you break down on road you are not stranded. No way would I be without my toad.  wear and tear?  nothing wearing but tires and maybe axles and brg. If you dont think you need one may work for you.  Lot of people go the rent route.  Lot depends on where you camp.  Hard to find a rental in the bonnies. LOL   Fuel?  If you rent a car you will have to pay for fuel.  Towing adds very little lose of MPG for MH if its a light toad.  The tracker we towed never even knew it was back there.  The saturn vue we now tow is a little heavier but stll no problem for the V10 Ford but have not been in MTS yet with it.  Only you can decide if its the way for you.


----------



## 601blues (Jan 15, 2013)

please don't ever think that I'am trying to suggest  anything, just asking questions I know those of you that have been doing this already have experienced the ups and downs of the road, How do you tow on trailers??? I always thought you had to remove drive shafts to avoid tranny issues,  I know Iam a dummie at this,so don't laugh


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2013)

Never laugh at a question 601.  Keep asking the questions.  We all started at some time and have asked the same questions or learned the hard way.  Tow on a trailer?  Just drive the toad on, tie it down and go.  A trailer will add a lot more weight IMO than a dolly.  A lot of cars, trucks can be towed for down without any modifications.  For instance my tracker- key in accessory position, automatic trans in park and 4x4 transfer case in neutral.  You do have to stop ever 200 miles crank the engine and go thru the gears to relube.  The Saturn Vue, key in acessory position, crank engine and shift aotomatic trans from drive to neutral, remove ign fuse under hood and go. You can go to motor magazine and they have charts of all vehicles that can be towed 4 down or just goggle.

Most newer MH come with generators.  Onan is the most popular IMO.  Some 5th wheel and TT also may have a generator.  Like anything it all depends on the service and care that they have received.  Low hrs on a older rv may mean they have not been excersied as they should.  2 or 3 hundred hrs on one should be ok.  Most Onans will go for 9hundred hrs with proper care.  Generators do tend to be cantankerous IMO.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2013)

601 I will sell you my MH and throw in the Saturn as your toad. It pull all 4 down. look at my signature and you can see what I have.


----------



## 601blues (Jan 16, 2013)

will take a look at what you have when the time arises,for sure, looking and planning learning is what we are doing now!
as you I too am a Veteran,and have just been declared 100% disabled by the Social Security, and have actually just recieved my 1st payment. This all started over a On Job injury 2/14/11 long story However that compacted my spine which has resulted in lower back lumbar fusion, injections in other areas and now looking at neck surgery and elbow and shoulder surgery, And the VA Hospital in Jackson found, the week before Christmas, that I had a Heart Attack some time in the past year,and that caused a Blockage, soooo they went in and cleared that and placed a stent, Soo a somewhat damaging accident had triggered a chain of events causing major issues, anyway I know you guys don't wanna know all that!
My Main concern is my arm I now have numbness in my left hand, not good for a musician at all, BTW you can hear some of my stuff, just search 601Blues and you will find me, suggest CDBaby.com  and BluesBlaster custom Guitars for some of the guitars I made.
But thats what I want too do is to get everything working again and do some traveling, The wife still has to work, so I see I will be on my own for some of the trips,to festivals and shows, would like to catch the Little League world series this Aug. but will see how I mend.


----------

